# Woohoo! Downton Abbey starts again



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 4, 2015)

_tonight._ Tonight, kids! I can hardly wait...

There was some speculation on line that this would be the last season. Noooooooooooooo! Then I read somewhere else on line that the script for season 6 is already being written. 

One thing I really don't like? That the season is so short


----------



## avrp (Jan 4, 2015)

I've really been looking forward to this new season!! YAY it's on tonight!


----------



## Shirley45 (Jan 4, 2015)

We've waited a long time.....but not long to go now!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 5, 2015)

I was a bit disappointed There were too many hints at what's coming without expanding on them. Maybe they were just laying the groundwork for this season's stories.


----------

